# Cabbage's Art! Please critique (Taking Requests)



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 26, 2014)

​
This is a (mostly) traditional art gallery made by me, Mega_Cabbage. I would love some tips for improvement. Thanks for viewing! 

Rules and stuff you might need to know:
-Don't take credit for my work.
-Feel free to critique me.
-Be polite to other people on here.
-You can ask for advice if you want, but I can't guarantee mine will be any good.
-Chatting is encouraged here.
-Bumps are awesome.



Spoiler: Finished Pieces






















Spoiler: Beginner Digital Pieces










Experimental Requests
I just need something to do whenever I get bored.  Also, I'd love to see everyone's characters in one orderly place.  I haven't really developed a style yet, so results may vary depending on my mood.  It's free since I'm not sure how it will turn out, but tips are good whether in the form of advice or tbt! No guarantees that I will do your request (I am a very lazy person).  Will not do NSFW.

Just post in the link below and keep it clean: 
Request Here!

I'll pm you when I'm finished!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm doing some GFX!










Actually learned how to use photoshop:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 26, 2014)

OMG you are wayyyy too good a traditional... aaaah I want some lol.


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 26, 2014)

OMG the Lion is just ugghh >w< Too perfect!! I wish I could draw like that <3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 26, 2014)

Aww why thank you! I can't deal with digital art though. XD It's so complicated.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 27, 2014)

Goodnight Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 28, 2014)

Bump

New art should be up either tonight or tomorrow night. I'll be finishing up an absol sketch.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 28, 2014)

Just a quick sketch of one of the best pokemon in the entire world.


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 28, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> View attachment 72573
> Just a quick sketch of one of the best pokemon in the entire world.



Oh my *-* I am totally subscribing to your thread! I am in love with your art ;D


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 5, 2014)

I tried doing oil pastel to see if I hate it... Yup I still hate it.

Tooth fairy guardian!


----------



## azukitan (Nov 5, 2014)

Wowzers! Your color-blending technique is awesome! Oil pastels are my worst enemy (along with charcoal) ; ;


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 5, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Wowzers! Your color-blending technique is awesome! Oil pastels are my worst enemy (along with charcoal) ; ;



Ha ha join the club! Oil pastels and paint frustrate me so much.  I'm just sitting there yelling "why won't you be like your sibling, pencil, and do what I want you to do!"  They make a mess out of everything. xD


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 7, 2014)

Bump


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 7, 2014)

Holy crap, you deserve a medal.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you! I love medals, preferably the chocolate kind.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 14, 2014)

Bump!

Progress update:

The scanner won't fit all of my drawing, but I colored in the bottom of Marth's shirt too.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 15, 2014)

Earrings I made earlier. The person wearing them becomes the titan.


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 15, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> View attachment 74737
> 
> Earrings I made earlier. The person wearing them becomes the titan.



omg this is really cool! :O


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 16, 2014)

rosabelle said:


> omg this is really cool! :O



I'm glad you like it! I'm not really a big fan of SnK myself, but my sister loved the earrings when she got them for her birthday.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Nov 16, 2014)

Your pencil and oil pastel drawings are really good. You've got a good handle on proportions and blending/shading. They're great. Well done!

I would agree that your digital art needs some work, but it's not like its bad! You just need to work on your shading and not making everything angler. Good job with it all, keep it up! c:


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 16, 2014)

KerysEliza_ said:


> Your pencil and oil pastel drawings are really good. You've got a good handle on proportions and blending/shading. They're great. Well done!
> 
> I would agree that your digital art needs some work, but it's not like its bad! You just need to work on your shading and not making everything angler. Good job with it all, keep it up! c:


Thank you! I was trying to do a different style, but I guess it didn't work out. xD  Here is my most current digital art piece:


Reenhard's OC creation^

Palette challenges are difficult...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 19, 2014)

Observational drawing for my art class. Toned paper looks amazing!


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 19, 2014)

No matter what you have posted, it's amazing! Not a bad piece of art yet x3 and I doubt there ever will be


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 19, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> No matter what you have posted, it's amazing! Not a bad piece of art yet x3 and I doubt there ever will be


Ha ha I'm sure we've all had our rough days though. xP


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 22, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

Your art is absolutely beautiful<3<3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 22, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Your art is absolutely beautiful<3<3



Thank you so much! Your GFX are gorgeous too! All I can do is lay one picture on top of another. xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Thank you so much! Your GFX are gorgeous too! All I can do is lay one picture on top of another. xD



You're very welcome ;D Oh gosh haha, I am still learning xD I have many hits and misses <: And just keep practicing, blend modes do wonders


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 24, 2014)

Totally BS'd everything else that wasn't in the original picture. 

Bees are fluffy!


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 24, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> View attachment 75612
> Totally BS'd everything else that wasn't in the original picture.
> 
> Bees are fluffy!



This looks so beautiful! <3 this is pastel right?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 24, 2014)

rosabelle said:


> This looks so beautiful! <3 this is pastel right?



Thank you! ^^
Nah, this is colored pencil. I just decided to do it on pastel paper because I liked the color of it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd love to do a critique for you, maybe later tonight because I'm cleaning my room. People are coming over to eat ;___;


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 26, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> I'd love to do a critique for you, maybe later tonight because I'm cleaning my room. People are coming over to eat ;___;



Cool! I'm just glad you visited my little art corner.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 26, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Cool! I'm just glad you visited my little art corner.  Happy Thanksgiving!


I'm always lurking around in the museum, it's just that I'm too shy to post unless people want others to critique XD

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 5, 2014)

Portrait sketches are hard! D:<


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 12, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, I can't really give much critique on realism, since it's not something I'm knowledgeable about. 

The shading on the hair looks really nice, though. The contrast with the shades really brings it out. Maybe try that with the rest of the picture by adding more shading contrast in certain areas to make it more uniform? Just a suggestion, though.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you! I'll try adding more contrast in the real piece, since this was just a sketch. I think my scanner dulls some of the contrast too. My colored pencil works always seem to be a hint lighter when put through the scanner in comparison to the physical copy.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 4, 2015)

Finally finished Marth!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 4, 2015)

That hair!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 4, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That hair!



Hair is always my favorite part to draw. Coloring it is a pain in the neck though.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 19, 2015)

Azukitan's OC - Hiro


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## queertactics (Jan 21, 2015)

wtf thats the cutest bumblebee ive ever seen 

this stuff is great!! how are you so cool. your dream town is like, one of my all time favs, AND you're a good artist. wtf.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 21, 2015)

queertactics said:


> wtf thats the cutest bumblebee ive ever seen
> 
> this stuff is great!! how are you so cool. your dream town is like, one of my all time favs, AND you're a good artist. wtf.



Thanks! I've been teaching myself for years on how to draw. I'm not really sure what happened to my town though. I'm really disorganized in real life.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 25, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 16, 2015)

Tadashi is here!  Happy (really early shhh...) Valentine's Day!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 16, 2015)

Bump! 
Are you Tadashi cuz dat booty on fire!

I have some art hanging up in my art teacher's room. I'll take pics of them when I get the chance. They're pretty trippy.


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 17, 2015)

I like that Tadashi one. 
Big Hero 6 is lifeeeee <3


----------



## azukitan (Feb 17, 2015)

AWWWW, I LOVE TADESHI <3 He's my favorite next to Baymax. Ugh, I love that movie so much! TWT


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 17, 2015)

Big Hero 6 had so many feels! Wasabi was my favorite if you don't count the main (main?) characters.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm currently finishing this up for my AP Art class.  It's another pen sketch!   My topic is supposed to be "Childhood."  I think I'll call it "Left Brained."


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 28, 2015)

First time drawing (part of) a car!  I normally don't do metals/mechs of any kind, but this one turned out pretty decent.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 1, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 2, 2015)

Car is done.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 3, 2015)

i'm not good at critiquing mainly bcuz i need some myself sowwy! 
but wow dat talent! love both your traditional and digital


btw, love your sig :3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 3, 2015)

roroselle said:


> i'm not good at critiquing mainly bcuz i need some myself sowwy!
> but wow dat talent! love both your traditional and digital
> 
> 
> btw, love your sig :3


Thanks so much! It means a lot! I think the pandas in your sig are pretty cool as well.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 3, 2015)

;v; You are so good. I REALLY love your coloring and shading. It's spectacular!
just work on shapes, and your set.
Take a life drawing class? Practice is really the only thing that will improve your art lol. Me too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Work on nose though. Nostrils generally point up. 
;v;


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 3, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ;v; You are so good. I REALLY love your coloring and shading. It's spectacular!
> just work on shapes, and your set.
> Take a life drawing class? Practice is really the only thing that will improve your art lol. Me too.


I think you're an excellent artist as well!  I'm curious what you mean by shapes considering there are so many, but nonetheless I'll keep practicing. I wish I had enough time to take an actual art class. My art class at school is more assignment oriented than actual teaching.

Oh and thanks for the tips! I've always had trouble with noses. XD


----------



## Adventure9 (Mar 3, 2015)

These are really good! I love your shading


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 3, 2015)

Adventure9 said:


> These are really good! I love your shading



Thank you very much!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 18, 2015)

I hope everyone had a great St.Patrick's Day! In the spirit of being green, here's a beast boy!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 20, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 20, 2015)

I added a background! It's a beast's eye (aka I was too lazy to draw the rest of the dinosaur).


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 21, 2015)

Bump


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

teach me senpai
I suck at colorinngggg <//3
you're so amazing, I love your gallery
but yeah I don't really think I can say anything that can add up to what everyone else already pointed out
keep up the amazing work, and don't stop drawing


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 21, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> teach me senpai
> I suck at colorinngggg <//3
> you're so amazing, I love your gallery
> but yeah I don't really think I can say anything that can add up to what everyone else already pointed out
> keep up the amazing work, and don't stop drawing


Thanks! He he I can't really teach you since I'm still learning a lot myself, but just keep practicing! I mostly got to where I am by experimenting, so that might help too.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Thanks! He he I can't really teach you since I'm still learning a lot myself, but just keep practicing! I mostly got to where I am by experimenting, so that might help too.



thanks! I wont be spamming this thread now but I'll be on the look out for more art


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 25, 2015)

I started on a raccoon.  I'm still not sure what to do about the background.


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 25, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I started on a raccoon.  I'm still not sure what to do about the background.



Seems like a pretty straightforward piece :O I can visualize what you're going for. Maybe complete the tree trunk he's hiding in then add some forest floor details in front of him and maybe hints of trees behind? I'd recommend doing some quick doodles to get a sense of composition first. Maybe a couple quick color keys too. Always helps me nail a piece. Hope that helped! The raccoon itself looks good so far, maybe add some shadows?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 25, 2015)

UtopiaJ said:


> Seems like a pretty straightforward piece :O I can visualize what you're going for. Maybe complete the tree trunk he's hiding in then add some forest floor details in front of him and maybe hints of trees behind? I'd recommend doing some quick doodles to get a sense of composition first. Maybe a couple quick color keys too. Always helps me nail a piece. Hope that helped! The raccoon itself looks good so far, maybe add some shadows?


I knew I was forgetting something! Thanks for reminding me about the shadows.  I'll figure something out.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 10, 2015)

I added a doodle section! 

Did this awhile ago. Pokemon Crossing needs to happen...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm working on something for a skateboard competition in art class.  I find warrior otters riding flying dolphins a great representation of Virginia Beach.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 19, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

I don't have any criticism to give, but I do have a lot of praise I could give you in it's place


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 19, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> I don't have any criticism to give, but I do have a lot of praise I could give you in it's place



Thanks! Good luck with your art too! You are definitely improving.


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Thanks! Good luck with your art too! You are definitely improving.



Tank you






p.s your avie is hot


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay that little Absol doodle is the cutest thing ever. And that raccoon OMFG ;w;


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 20, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Okay that little Absol doodle is the cutest thing ever. And that raccoon OMFG ;w;



Yeah! Thanks! Raccoons are my favorite animals ever.


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

It's great but the noses look a bit weird...Something about your human faces is off.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 20, 2015)

pocketdatcrossing said:


> It's great but the noses look a bit weird...Something about your human faces is off.



Yes, I completely agree. I'm just not sure what it is (besides the nose). Maybe it's the eyes that are sort of too stylized? I'll try looking at a reference next time I draw a nose (or face in general).


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 1, 2015)

Gemsona WIP
I'll eventually draw it out on my tablet, but for now, here is a quick pencil sketch.  Not quite sure what hand position I want yet.



I also did a pixel of myself.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 3, 2015)

Bump.

Just recently discovered the curve tool (actually the entire vector layer option of SAI)... Where have you been all my life? 0w0


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 3, 2015)

Gemsona




*Name*: Onyx
*Personality*: Shy, child-like (around 10-11 human years old), polite, secretly a genius, has a cauliflower phobia, stutters when angry
*Weapon*: Strings, more specifically puppetry.  The control bar comes out of his gem on the right shoulder. Nearly invisible strings shoot out and can be used to control the movements of others or constrain them. Strings can be modified to be needle-like to pierce his enemies or manipulate shadows (shadow puppetry).  His powers can also change other gems' forms through their shape shifting while they are under his control.
*Likes*: Pompoms, rides, using cotton candy as facial hair
*Dislikes*: Being used as an arm rest, People touching his stuff

I'll add a background eventually. It's probably going to have his control bar somewhere.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 2, 2015)

Wow. It's amazing what one video tutorial can teach you.  I'm doing one of my favorite voice actors/singers (not that I know many), Jesse McCartney!


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 3, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> View attachment 95446
> 
> Wow. It's amazing what one video tutorial can teach you.  I'm doing one of my favorite voice actors/singers (not that I know many), Jesse McCartney!



Woaaah that looks so good!!! Going to look awesome when it's done ^_^


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 3, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Woaaah that looks so good!!! Going to look awesome when it's done ^_^



Thank you! I can't wait until I get to the hair. I wonder how that's going to work.


----------



## inkling (Jun 11, 2015)

I love your doodles and I really like the last traditional piece with the dolphin...its just awesome haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooo and your wip is very nice!! sry no critique lol there's no need really, just bc it seems like your exploring and you have talent so just keep going with what inspires you I guess. Maybe start using better paper?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 11, 2015)

inkling said:


> I love your doodles and I really like the last traditional piece with the dolphin...its just awesome haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ooo and your wip is very nice!! sry no critique lol there's no need really, just bc it seems like your exploring and you have talent so just keep going with what inspires you I guess. Maybe start using better paper?



Thank you! What paper would you suggest? I'm not very experienced in what type of paper is best for whichever media.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 14, 2015)

Who's that pokemon?

It's wooper!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 16, 2015)

Did a Lobo sketch!


Anyone have any requests on what to do next?


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 22, 2015)

I forgot I finished this. Now featuring grass!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 26, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 28, 2015)

Squid Kid OC


----------



## himeki (Jul 28, 2015)

How do we fill in the requests? ^^"


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> How do we fill in the requests? ^^"



You just list your username, link to the pictures that you want me to draw, and any comments in the correct columns in the request link. Just hit the boxes you want to type in.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 28, 2015)

Left a link to my OCs since I've always loved your art! :D
Been waiting for a chance to request, heh.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 3, 2015)

Origami dragon I did four years ago!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 12, 2015)

Working on my pixel player. Hopefully going to have some animation once I figure out how to use Photoshop.


----------



## Beardo (Sep 12, 2015)

I'd love to see you draw a Snowy Owl. They're such gorgeous birds, and fun to draw.


----------

